# Maneskin - Zitti e Buoni. Video. Vincitori Sanremo 2021.



## admin (7 Marzo 2021)

I Maneskin con "Zitti e Buoni" hanno vinto Sanremo 2021. A nulla è valso l'appello social di Chiara Ferragni per votare il marito, arrivato secondo con la Michielin.

Il video di Zitti e Buoni qui in basso al secondo post

Classifica finale

Maneskin Zitti e buoni
Francesca Michielin / Fedez Chiamami per nome
Ermal Meta Un milione di cose da dirti
Colapesce/Di Martino Musica leggerissima
Irama La genesi del tuo colore
Willie Peyote Mai dire mai (La Locura)
Annalisa Dieci
Madame Voce
Orietta Berti Quando ti sei innamorato
Arisa Potevi fare di più
La Rappresentante di Lista Amare
Extraliscio feat. Davide Toffolo Bianca luce nera
Lo Stato Sociale Combat Pop
Noemi Glicine
Malika Ayane Ti piaci così
Fulminacci Santa Marinella
Max Gazzè Il farmacista
Fasma Parlami
Gaia Cuore amaro
Coma_Cose Fiamme negli occhi
Ghemon Momento perfetto
Francesco Renga Quando trovo te
Gio Evan Arnica
Bugo E invece si
Aiello Ora
Random Torno a te


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2021)




----------



## Lambro (7 Marzo 2021)

Bella vittoria, gruppo che apprezzo , lunga vita al rock.
La sola versione di Amandoti dei cccp vale la vincita del festival.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Marzo 2021)

La prima volta che sentii il pezzo dei Maneskin mi sono detto "Bella! Ma non vincerà sanremo neanche per sbaglio". Ero praticamente certo poi che quando era stata mostrata la prima classifica che mostrava Ermal primo e Maneskiin terzi, avrebbe praticamente vinto Fedez, al massimo Ermal Meta. Poi, appena Amadeus ha annunciato Ermal Meta terzo, ero al 100% sicuro che i bimbiminkia sui social avrebbero portato il loro idolo alla vittoria. Invece no, incredibile! Ammetto che ho goduto tantissimo, una vittoria di quel coso sarebbe stata una vergogna per il genere umano. 

Complimenti ai Maneskin, una vittoria storica che ha salvato un festival altrimenti per nulla memorabile.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Marzo 2021)

*Amadeus ai Maneskin poco dopo l'annuncio della loro vittoria: "Complimenti, siete la band che ha portato il rock a vincere un'edizione unica".*


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2021)

Come già scritto in passato, bravissimi i Naziskin. Fanno musica vera. Un pò di luce nel mare magnum di m. fatto di rap, trap e monnezza varia


----------



## fabri47 (7 Marzo 2021)

*Percentuali vittoria.

Televoto: 1) Maneskin 53,50% 2) Francesca Michielin e Fedez 28,30% 3) Ermal Meta 18,20%

Totale: 1) Maneskin 40,70% 2) Francesca Michielin e Fedez 30,50% 3) Ermal Meta 28,80%

Ancora ignoti i voti di Sala Stampa e Giuria Demoscopica*


----------



## fabri47 (7 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Percentuali vittoria.
> 
> Televoto: 1) Maneskin 53,50% 2) Francesca Michielin e Fedez 28,30% 3) Ermal Meta 18,20%
> 
> ...


Pazzesco, vittoriosi nettamente anche al televoto, dopo due edizioni dove ha vinto il preferito della sala stampa e della giuria. Hanno veramente (ri)portato in alto il rock in Italia, dopo i Litfiba 30 anni fa.


----------



## Lambro (7 Marzo 2021)

Era ora dopo tutta la m....a di trap rap prep patè che non se ne poteva veramente più.
Pezzo stracolmo di energia, una bomba.
Molto bello anche il pezzo di Colapesce e DiMartino.
Due supersuccessi assicurati.


----------



## Baba (7 Marzo 2021)

Bravi bravi bravi!! Questi ragazzi meritano!


----------



## fabri47 (7 Marzo 2021)

*Maneskin oggi pomeriggio ospiti a Domenica in su Rai 1 e stasera a Che Tempo Che Fa su Rai 3.*


----------



## emamilan99 (7 Marzo 2021)

Bravi, ma il testo è banalissimo.. uno dei peggiori, se paragonato a quelli che portarono ad x factor o fatti negli ultimi 2 anni..
A me non sono dispiaciuti nemmeno i coma cose, rappresentante di lista, annalisa, arisa, madame..


----------



## Butcher (7 Marzo 2021)

Bravi saran bravi ma il brano è di una pochezza disarmante a livello di testo e musicalmente. 
Oltre al fatto che l'audio era costantemente registrato (ma è un problema di San Remo).


----------



## fabri47 (7 Marzo 2021)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Bravi saran bravi ma il brano è di una pochezza disarmante a livello di testo e musicalmente.
> Oltre al fatto che l'audio era costantemente registrato (ma è un problema di San Remo).


Diciamo che è un brano buono per fare da prima traccia introduttiva ad un album o per aprire un concerto. Probabilmente, l'intento dei Maneskin era solo quello di portare energia e lasciare un pò il segno e basta. Nemmeno loro si aspettavano di vincere.


----------



## princeps (7 Marzo 2021)

Nella discussione leggo commenti contro il Rap la Trap e via discorrendo....ma c'erano questi generi al Festival? chiedo perchè non l'ho visto
Comunque più che questa distinzione di genere che lascia il tempo che trova, farei più una distinzione tra musica fatta bene e musica fatta male
Poi non conosco questo gruppo che ha vinto, se fa rock tanto bene.......
Negli ultimi 20 anni il livello musicale in Italia ma non solo si è abbassato ai minimi storici, ormai ho perso fiducia


----------



## Lambro (7 Marzo 2021)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Bravi saran bravi ma il brano è di una pochezza disarmante a livello di testo e musicalmente.
> Oltre al fatto che l'audio era costantemente registrato (ma è un problema di San Remo).



Il testo è poca roba, ma quante canzoni rock "veloci" avevano testi da poco, concisi, di rabbia o di emancipazione di qualche genere?
Vogliamo dire migliaia? Decine, di migliaia?
Il centro del rock "veloce" è di colpire col mix energetico, non di lasciare tracce testuali particolarmente incredibili.


----------



## Lambro (7 Marzo 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> Nella discussione leggo commenti contro il Rap la Trap e via discorrendo....ma c'erano questi generi al Festival? chiedo perchè non l'ho visto
> Comunque più che questa distinzione di genere che lascia il tempo che trova, farei più una distinzione tra musica fatta bene e musica fatta male
> Poi non conosco questo gruppo che ha vinto, se fa rock tanto bene.......
> Negli ultimi 20 anni il livello musicale in Italia ma non solo si è abbassato ai minimi storici, ormai ho perso fiducia



Vagamente rap c'è stato qualcosa, ovviamente, io non voglio offendere nessuno che ami questo genere per carità, solo che è talmente lontano dall'idea mia di musica che proprio non riesco e mai riuscirò a digerirlo, limite mio, è anche l'età.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2021)

Ma Fedez che arriva secondo dopo gli appelli della ferragni? 

Sta indagando il Codacons.


----------



## Davidoff (7 Marzo 2021)

Il testo è basico, come altre migliaia di canzoni rock, ma a livello melodico il brano spacca. Contentissimo, evidentemente non sono l’unico che non ne può più di contaminazioni rap in ogni singola canzone.


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Fenomenali questi ragazzi, li seguo da X Factor 2017.
Al momento, unici interpreti seri del genere in italia.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (7 Marzo 2021)

I Maneskin hanno mille difetti e chi ascolta abitualmente rock sa quanto siano scolastici questi ragazzi (aldilà dell'estetica glam che non mi è mai piaciuta). Tuttavia, in un mondo che si divide tra indie e trap, in un mondo in cui i ragazzini nemmeno ascoltano un pezzo se non c'è un loop elettronico, vedere 4 ragazzi che ricordano alle giovani generazioni l'esistenza di musica SUONATA con basso, batteria e chitarra, non può che essere salutato come un fatto positivo dai vecchi rocker come me. E comunque il pezzo non sarà il massimo dell'originalità ed inventiva ma ha energia e un gran tiro, che poi nel rock è quello che serve


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Marzo 2021)

ma che schifo.
oltre ad essere inascoltabile, ci si può presentare in questo modo sul palco?

dio mio dove andremo a finire.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Marzo 2021)

*Pubblicati i voti di Sala Stampa e Giuria Demoscopica.

Sala stampa: 1) Maneskin 35,70% 2) Ermal Meta 34,70% 3) Francesca Michielin e Fedez 30,14%

Giuria Demoscopica: 1) Ermal Meta 33,90% 2) Francesca Michielin e Fedez 33,13% 3) Maneskin 32,97%*


----------



## fabri47 (7 Marzo 2021)

*Fedez a Domenica in difende sua moglie: "Nessun effetto Ferragni, perchè i Maneskin hanno stravinto al televoto".*


----------



## Raryof (8 Marzo 2021)

A proposito.. https://www.milanworld.net/maneskin-x-factor-11-a-vt56235-post1432638.html#post1432638


Eheheheh


----------



## fabri47 (8 Marzo 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> A proposito.. https://www.milanworld.net/maneskin-x-factor-11-a-vt56235-post1432638.html#post1432638
> 
> 
> Eheheheh


Tu avevi anche previsto la loro vittoria nel topic su Sanremo. Dicevi o loro o Gaia, ricordo bene  .


----------



## Raryof (8 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tu avevi anche previsto la loro vittoria nel topic su Sanremo. Dicevi o loro o Gaia, ricordo bene  .



O loro o Irama mi sembra, non ricordo.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Marzo 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> O loro o Irama mi sembra, non ricordo.


L'ho scritto. L'altra tua pretendente era Gaia. Aspe che ricaccio il topic, nella pagina interessata: Sanremo 2021: big e giovani in gara


----------



## Raryof (8 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'ho scritto. L'altra tua pretendente era Gaia. Aspe che ricaccio il topic, nella pagina interessata: Sanremo 2021: big e giovani in gara



Sì per il voto da casa più che altro, infatti hanno stravinto lì.
Pensavo Gaia si tirasse dietro tutta la fan base di Nemici invece no.. Irama poraccio non c'è nemmeno andato sul palco.
Comunque vittoria meritatissima, anni fa misi questa nel topic e infatti ha vinto cantando una canzone rock dimostrando di avere un flow della madonna


----------



## fabri47 (8 Marzo 2021)

*Tra poco (dalle 20:35), i Maneskin ospiti a Soliti Ignoti su Rai 1.*


----------



## fabri47 (8 Marzo 2021)

*Pino Scotto: "Ho sentito 30 secondi. Il brano dei Maneskin fa c....e".*


----------



## wildfrank (8 Marzo 2021)

De gustibus: per me è un tormentone insopportabile. E vengo dai Deep purple....Pink Floyd...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (9 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Pino Scotto: "Ho sentito 30 secondi. Il brano dei Maneskin fa c....e".*



stesse zitto che no ha azzeccato una canzone in vita sua


----------



## Devil man (9 Marzo 2021)

A me sinceramente non dicono nulla... poi mi sembrano costruiti ad Hoc telecomandati privi di personalità.. quel fare sul palco dove ad ogni tot il frontman si deve slinguazzare con la bassista sta cosa può piacere sono alle ragazzine di terza media...poi de gustibus fra il rap/trap autotune e il marocchino che batte le mani e loro sinceramente sceglieri Diodato...


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2021)

*Jack di Rock Tv (che sarebbe Gianluca Galliani) nella diretta odierna con Pino Scotto: "Mia moglie mi ha fatto sentire il pezzo vincitore di Sanremo e mi dicevo 'ma non può essere questo pezzo lo conosco', poi mi sono risentito i brani del Rock Tv Pass e devo dire che il pezzo dei Maneskin è un plagio di F.D.T. degli Anthony Laszlo del 2015. Un pezzo rubato".*


----------



## JoKeR (9 Marzo 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> A me sinceramente non dicono nulla... poi mi sembrano costruiti ad Hoc.. quel fare sul palco dove ad ogni tot si deve slinguazzare con la bassista...poi de gustibus fra il rap/trap autotune e il marocchino che batte le mani e loro sinceramente sceglieri Diodato...



Diodato è il number one, per un semplice motivo.
Può piacere o meno, ma non è costruito ad arte ed è genuino.

La forzatura stona, andava bene quando il personaggio era coerente e se stesso dall'inizio alla fine.
I Maneskin, che non disprezzo ma che non ammiro, hanno subito detto: "noi vogliamo solo essere noi stessi"... ma se foste voi stessi come fareste a dire che ha vinto un genere, quello rock, che praticamente avete accantonato per fare successo in questi anni??

A me le forzature non piacciono, i Rolling Stones e i Guns And Roses nascono tali, non vengono costruiti in laboratorio (so che ho preso come parametri due miti).


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Jack di Rock Tv (che sarebbe Gianluca Galliani) nella diretta odierna con Pino Scotto: "Mia moglie mi ha fatto sentire il pezzo vincitore di Sanremo e mi dicevo 'ma non può essere questo pezzo lo conosco', poi mi sono risentito i brani del Rock Tv Pass e devo dire che il pezzo dei Maneskin è un plagio di F.D.T. degli Anthony Laszlo del 2015. Un pezzo rubato".*






Questo è il pezzo. Qualcosa di simile c'è effettivamente, anche se non è un plagio secondo me.


----------



## JoKeR (9 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Jack di Rock Tv (che sarebbe Gianluca Galliani) nella diretta odierna con Pino Scotto: "Mia moglie mi ha fatto sentire il pezzo vincitore di Sanremo e mi dicevo 'ma non può essere questo pezzo lo conosco', poi mi sono risentito i brani del Rock Tv Pass e devo dire che il pezzo dei Maneskin è un plagio di F.D.T. degli Anthony Laszlo. Un pezzo rubato".*



Già sentita e smentita dalle "autorità" (quali non chiedermelo), nonostante il ritornello "Fuori di testa" sia lo stesso.


----------



## Devil man (9 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Diodato è il number one, per un semplice motivo.
> Può piacere o meno, ma non è costruito ad arte ed è genuino.
> 
> La forzatura stona, andava bene quando il personaggio era coerente e se stesso dall'inizio alla fine.
> ...



A me ste band.. di ragazzini usciti da Xfactor.. sono tutti telecomandati mi sembra di vedere le T.a.t.u che facevano finita di essere lesbiche per poi prendere C***I a destra e sinistra...


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2021)

*Jack su Rock Tv continua e provoca: "La prima cover band a vincere Sanremo".*


----------



## JoKeR (9 Marzo 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> A me ste band.. di ragazzini usciti da Xfactor.. sono tutti telecomandati mi sembra di vedere le T.a.t.u che facevano finita di essere lesbiche per poi prendere C***I a destra e sinistra...



Lo show-business è veramente una cosa brutta....

Il talento è un'altra cosa, e molti di noi lo saprebbero riconoscere a migliaia di km di distanza. 
Nel 2021 si spaccia per talento qualcosa che talento non è.
I media hanno drogato tutto, a maggior ragione la scena musicale, che rimane di una pochezza infinita.

Sia chiaro: inventare qualcosa di nuovo ed originale è difficile.
Ma spacciare per talento qualcosa che è costruito a tavolino, no grazie. Io non ci casco. 

Ho smesso di seguire la musica quando i MUSE, seguiti dal 99 con Showbiz, hanno fatto la canzone di Twilight.

Proprio ieri ci pensavo: devo ringraziare un mio vecchio amico che a 15 anni mi faceva ascoltare pomeriggi interi a casa sua gli Iron Maiden, I Guns, i Red Hot, i Green Day e i Radiohead..

Ognuno ha i suoi gusti, ci mancherebbe, ma ormai la tendenza, ahimè, è verso la spazzatura spacciata per arte.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2021)

*Anthony Laszlo, "vittima" del presunto "plagio" difende i Maneskin: "Ho ricevuto messaggi pieni di critiche nei confronti dei Maneskin...Questo perverso interesse nei confronti di un presunto plagio che ai miei occhi è apparso come una crudele gogna mediatica. Mi dispiace moltissimo che dei ragazzi così giovani vengano trattati in questo modo...Sarebbe più virtuoso occuparsi di probelmi reali...I miei più sentiti complimenti ai Maneskin. Auguro tutto il bene a loro e tutto il bene a voi, nella speranza che le battaglie siano sempre meno simili ad una caccia alle streghe e sempre più rivolte al bene comune. Un abbraccio."*


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Anthony Laszlo, "vittima" del presunto "plagio" difende i Maneskin: "Ho ricevuto messaggi pieni di critiche nei confronti dei Maneskin...Questo perverso interesse nei confronti di un presunto plagio che ai miei occhi è apparso come una crudele gogna mediatica. Mi dispiace moltissimo che dei ragazzi così giovani vengano trattati in questo modo...Sarebbe più virtuoso occuparsi di probelmi reali...I miei più sentiti complimenti ai Maneskin. Auguro tutto il bene a loro e tutto il bene a voi, nella speranza che le battaglie siano sempre meno simili ad una caccia alle streghe e sempre più rivolte al bene comune. Un abbraccio."*


C'è da dire che ormai il rock è un genere talmente "usurato", che qualsiasi riff può risultare simile ad un altro. Che dobbiamo dire ai Greta Van Fleet, che ogni pezzo è uguale ai Led Zeppelin?  .

Rock Tv è una manica di rosiconi, basti vedere da chi è gestita... Sono dei rancorosi, arrabbiati perchè sono stati tolti da Sky. Ormai sono una web tv tenuta in piedi dagli spettacoli trash del solo criticone Pino Scotto che sparla di tutto e tutti, ma se la fa addosso quando bisogna attaccare il suo amico Beppe Grillo ed il M5S che appoggia perchè sono stati gli unici a dargli un palco pieno di gente. Mi ricordo che una volta Povia gli disse, quando erano entrambi ospiti da Chiambretti: "_Sparli di tutti, perchè questo è il tipico atteggiamento di chi non ce l'ha fatta_". Beh, aveva ragione.


----------



## Devil man (9 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Lo show-business è veramente una cosa brutta....
> 
> Il talento è un'altra cosa, e molti di noi lo saprebbero riconoscere a migliaia di km di distanza.
> Nel 2021 si spaccia per talento qualcosa che talento non è.
> ...



condivido tutto quello che hai detto...ormai in Italia il 98% della musica che passa in televisione è confezionato per un pubblico di minorenni..

io sono cresciuto facendo viaggi in macchina ascoltando i Queen i led zeppelin gli AC/DC , the Doors e gli Aerosmith ecc..
ora sto apprezzando molto la musica country e folk "rock" americana perché mi rilassa parecchio... se ti piace il genere ti posso dare dei suggerimenti


----------



## JoKeR (9 Marzo 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> condivido tutto quello che hai detto...ormai in Italia il 98% della musica che passa in televisione è confezionato per un pubblico di minorenni..
> 
> io sono cresciuto facendo viaggi in macchina ascoltando i Queen i led zeppelin gli AC/DC , the Doors e gli Aerosmith ecc..
> ora sto apprezzando molto la musica country e folk "rock" americana perché mi rilassa parecchio... se ti piace il genere ti posso dare dei suggerimenti



Sono sempre aperto a conoscere cose nuove, anche se musicalmente ho abbandonato anni e anni fa...

Dammi pure qualche dritta.

Inutile dire che adoro i gruppi da te citati, pur non conoscendone la discografia integrale (eccezion fatta per i Queen, di cui ascoltavo le canzoni a 8 anni... che tempi).


----------



## Devil man (9 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Sono sempre aperto a conoscere cose nuove, anche se musicalmente ho abbandonato anni e anni fa...
> 
> Dammi pure qualche dritta.
> 
> Inutile dire che adoro i gruppi da te citati, pur non conoscendone la discografia integrale (eccezion fatta per i Queen, di cui ascoltavo le canzoni a 8 anni... che tempi).



prova con questi 3 gruppi dimmi poi che ne pensi 

*Da poco* - *Kyle Nix* Lightning on the Mountain & Other Short Stories

*Recente* - *Turnpike Troubadour* - singolo The House fire sono attivi dal 2007 ma sono andati in pausa nel 2019 il frontman ha problemi di alcolismo è andato in riabilitazione per sconfiggere i suoi demoni

*storici* - *Old Crow Medicine Show* - leggendari, con la storica canzone Wagon Wheel


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2021)

Io vi consiglio i One Desire. Hard rock un pò commerciale nel senso che i pezzi sono molto radiofonici, ma suonati da dio.


----------

